# THE KIDDERMINSTER KILLER: One of the UK's most challenging 200km events



## Philip Whiteman (28 Jul 2009)

Legendary in audax circles, the Kidderminster Killer is certainly the most challenging 200km ride in the Midlands and a true toughie by UK standards. It certainly rivals David Pountney's other well known audax, the 300km 'Elenith'. If you can manage to complete the Killer then you should be able to ride any other 200km ride in the UK. 

I entered this event two years ago and boy was it a memorable day out. Within the first five miles we hit the first of several 1 in 4 climbs along this roller coaster of a route. It would take too long to list every single climb between Stourport and Clun, and back but here is a taster. There are at least 6 long climbs of continous ascent including the relentless 1.5km long 20% haul up Asterton Bank onto the Long Mynd (one of two climbs over this hill). In between each of the 6 long climbs, riders are subjected too nasty kicks, often hidden around the next bend and without any chance of a good run up. In fact I can only think of three relatively flat sections overall. 

All the way round, riders are treated to fantastic views, reaching the far away Snowdonia or Brecons from the Stiperstones. The hills along this route are also spectacular in their own right. 

Being an rider who rides sportive style, I normally complete a 200km audax event at around 7-8 hours depending upon the topography. On the Kidderminster Killer, do not expect anything less than 10! 

Incidentally, I am not writing on behalf of the organiser, just as a fan of this superb event. Hope to see you there. 

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=09-390 

http://www.aukweb.net 

and the route: 

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Kidderminster-Killer-2007


----------



## Kirstie (28 Jul 2009)

Yep, you're really selling it with a name like that...
<runs>


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2009)

The 'Kiddy Killer'.

I went over to some of those hills on Saturday to test my climbing speeds and work the kmh back to kW.

I packed a 52/42/30 with 13 x 25 9 cassette. Not low enough on the 20%
for a 24 lb bike.

Got up a 16% on 30 - 23 at 380 Watts. That's 3 x normal 'flat riding' power.

So eat well and do some strength training.

Or fit a 13 - 32 with your Triple.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2009)

Note on the AUK page, "Mudguards required', so all you sportive wannabee raceboy types can't go


----------



## vorsprung (28 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Note on the AUK page, "Mudguards required', so all you sportive wannabee raceboy types can't go



Clip on mudguards are widely available! There's no excuse!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (28 Jul 2009)

vorsprung said:


> Clip on mudguards are widely available!




That is precisely what I use - easy to put on and easy to take off.




jimboalee said:


> The 'Kiddy Killer'.
> 
> I went over to some of those hills on Saturday to test my climbing speeds and work the kmh back to kW.
> 
> ...



When I rode this event in 2007, I managed on a 27 Compact but my lungs burst causing such a sonic shockwave that nearby riders were blown off their bikes. In short, it was tough!

To be honest, on Wyniates Way, Ribbesford Ford and Asterton Bank, I dismounted and pushed to save my much needed energy supplies. En-route the organisers provided much needed cake and drink at Church Stretton in addition to the three cafe stops.


----------



## Noodley (28 Jul 2009)

Philip Whiteman said:


> If you can manage to complete the Killer then you should be able to ride any other 200km ride in the UK.



Serious question: what is it about this ride that makes it so difficult? I know you have detailed the climbs etc, but it appears to have established a 'mythical' persona. Are the road surfaces bad? Is it the intensity and frequency of the climbs? You mention several climbs of over 20%, are they short sharp climbs? It has 4AAA points, which I know is a lot, but the perceived difficulty seems to far outweigh this.

I have plans to ride it once I get myself fit again (I was supposed to ride it last year but got injured).

Yours, 
an ignorant Scotsman more used to long climbs and none of this short sharp nonsense which is very hard.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (28 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Serious question: what is it about this ride that makes it so difficult? I know you have detailed the climbs etc, but it appears to have established a 'mythical' persona. Are the road surfaces bad? Is it the intensity and frequency of the climbs? You mention several climbs of over 20%, are they short sharp climbs? It has 4AAA points, which I know is a lot, but the perceived difficulty seems to far outweigh this.
> 
> I have plans to ride it once I get myself fit again (I was supposed to ride it last year but got injured).
> 
> ...



It is a mixture of 'short sharp nonsense' along with some longish climbs. So in other words it is a bit of mixture. Where there are short sharp sections, some the lanes dive down into valleys with usual kink at the bottom to ensure that you never get a run up! I understand what you mean about the long climbs of Scotland, yes there are long hard climbs and can be very hard but the do not provide the a war of attrition usually found with nasty kicks (unless you are riding around the coast north of Applecross of course). As for the road surfaces, they are mainly fine albeit a small number of dirty winding lanes and a couple of fords. But on the whole, it is enjoyable.


----------



## Noodley (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks, it sounds a bugger. 

Maybe next year....


----------



## bonk man (1 Aug 2009)

tis a hellish beast this kiddy killer and no mistake.... 

the short sharp climbs near the start wreck your legs so the rest of the route is all the more nasty. Asterton bank is best attacked with a 22 ring and 28 sprocket on the back, might seem a bit low but it makes it more ridable and less of a torture, I have taken photos [ of walking cyclists ] whilst riding up this hill on this gearing..... seriously though; if it is a bit damp then you won't be able to stand on the pedals. 

The views are great, and if it rains it can feel very remote and bleak especially out near the Stiperstones. 

Take plenty of rations and more importantly take your lights, just because you can get round a sportive of the same length briskly and in comfort doesn't mean that you will find this as easy... ohhhh no no no  I have never got got to the finish in proper daylight, it has always been almost or completely dark. 
Skinny boys might make it round and be home by 5pm but they are the exception


----------

